# My KL setup for Donovan



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

$4 container from Walmart









One mesh baggie and one chunk of cedar inside, both my tupperware containers are like this









Also use one mesh baggie in both of my 20-count humidors









My standup humi just to give you an idea of the three trays (with awesome Tritones ashtray on top!)









With bottom tray pulled out, four baggies of KL fit perfectly









You can barely tell the baggies are in the humi with the bottom tray in


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey man that does not look too good, send it over to my place and Ill dispose of it properly haha. Awesome looking 3 tier humidor man Im a fan of it, and arent those carbon bags awesome? I picked up 10 of them at pet smart for 89 cents a piece! Pet stores are now going to have a smoking section!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

obleedo said:


> Hey man that does not look too good, send it over to my place and Ill dispose of it properly haha. Awesome looking 3 tier humidor man Im a fan of it, and arent those carbon bags awesome? I picked up 10 of them at pet smart for 89 cents a piece! Pet stores are now going to have a smoking section!


The bags are a steal at 89 cents!

And yeah, the humi was a gift from my wife. Probably not my first choice if I was buying for myself, but I sealed the inside with silicone and made sure I seasoned it properly, and it's been doing it's job just fine. Plus she's happy because she contributed to my hobby... So I can't complain one bit!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great pictures Andrew! I definitely have a better idea now. One of my humis is similar to yours and the other is quite a bit more shallow. I love the look of that tupperdor there for $4. Where did you get that chunk of spanish cedar? I could definitely use some! Haven't had a chance to get to the lumber yard just yet.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

That's very cool. I use to use those bags in my fish tank filters.
Guess where I am going tomorrow.
Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Andrew. I might have spotted some cigars that I want to smoke.....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Where did you get that chunk of spanish cedar? I could definitely use some!


The cedar is actually dividers from trays. I had no use for them in the humi so I popped them in the tupperware.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Reino said:


> That's very cool. I use to use those bags in my fish tank filters.
> Guess where I am going tomorrow.
> Thanks for posting pics.


I bought an 8lb jug of KL and 10 of the baggies at the same time. The cashier said, "Do you need to buy carbon for the bags?" I gave her a funny look and said, "No, they're for the litter."

She didn't say anything else to me. I'm hoping she went home that night dumbfounded over why I would put KL in my fishtank.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

szyzk said:


> The cedar is actually dividers from trays. I had no use for them in the humi so I popped them in the tupperware.


Ah, very nice my man! I still need to get a box or something that I can bust up and place in there. I mean, I should be able to hold humidity alright without it but otherwise I would love to get a hunk of spanish cedar to help things out.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Andrew. I might have spotted some cigars that I want to smoke.....


You can't tell in the picture, but as I rotate from top to bottom so my oldest stuff is in the bottom tray where it's easy to grab, rested and ready to smoke, there's a Flying Pig, Pepin Black, Oliva V and Nub Habano... And buried underneath those are a few other cigars I seem to remember coming in a bomb from somebody named Veeral. 

I'm still awaiting the piece de resistance so I can finalize a trade with you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Good work Andrew and the pics make it really easy to see how you did your setup with the kitty liter.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good buddy


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Ah, very nice my man! I still need to get a box or something that I can bust up and place in there. I mean, I should be able to hold humidity alright without it but otherwise I would love to get a hunk of spanish cedar to help things out.


Speaking of, if you order something from Mike's you can get up to 3 boxes free. You have to pay shipping but it's only an additional $2.50 per box, so maybe next time you're looking for a 5er you can call them and tell them what you're looking for. For the price of one more stick you could have more than enough cedar to do what you wanted with.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Good work Andrew and the pics make it really easy to see how you did your setup with the kitty liter.





MATADOR said:


> Looks good buddy


Thanks guys! I'm still amazed at how easy it is to maintain exactly the rh% I want, and with the mesh bags the whole process is no fuss.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Speaking of, if you order something from Mike's you can get up to 3 boxes free. You have to pay shipping but it's only an additional $2.50 per box, so maybe next time you're looking for a 5er you can call them and tell them what you're looking for. For the price of one more stick you could have more than enough cedar to do what you wanted with.


Well another newb question for you Andy haha, what is Mike's? I should know but I don't lol! But that is a great deal, one box would do the trick!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well another newb question for you Andy haha, what is Mike's? I should know but I don't lol! But that is a great deal, one box would do the trick!


Cigar Boxes - Free Cigar Boxes


----------



## smittysmith13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice set up...I have got to get some of those bags!!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job. Looks good and nice the wife contributed, guess that means she endorses the smoking.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> Nice job. Looks good and nice the wife contributed, guess that means she endorses the smoking.


As long as it doesn't interfere with me completing something else she expects me to do and as long as I don't smoke in the house, she's okay with it!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Gotta love stipulations.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice. :tu 

reminds me that's one AB stick I need to try yet.  those Morro Castles aren't half bad either. Tempted to grab a couple and let them sit around for a while see if they don't get a bit better. If they do they could be a great bargain @ the price they're at I think. Either way they're not half bad. I enjoyed the one I had... 

nice stash and humidors. :tu you are very lucky my friend. I hear ya though, Certainly wouldn't be my first choice either but @ least it's nice, I like it. :tu I should really scour a little harder around town for some bags. Couldn't find anything in the wedding department and didn't really want to use green fish bags. I really do need some bags for the 2nd and 3rd drawer in my humi though. Still using beads in one drawer and the plastic container is a bit too tall for the other. Keeps getting snagged when I open the bottom drawer all the way.  @ least the large tub on the shelf works great. :tu


----------

